# RIP maria



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

mioght aswell put this here aswell, lost my ciorn snake maria today, had her 5 weeks, got put to sleep becuase of a prolapse

heres a link of what happened


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=5448


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

:halo: Rest in Peace Maria  
I'm sorry about your loss. Your pain is shared with us all.
Just keep your chin hun


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

rest in peace 
so sorry for you


----------



## mourne (Apr 20, 2006)

R.I.P Maria


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

* :halo: R.I.P Maria :halo: , at least she isn't in any pain now
Sorry for the loss x*


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear  RIP Maria


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

condolences on your loss of little maria


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

sad news..  .chin up.


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

sorry for your loss


----------

